# new member



## fatspooger (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello, what a great site, have learnt a lot from it, thanks. Retired recently (my wife Helen says it should be 'tired and retarded' in my case)  Bought first motorhome in november, swift sundance, love it. Furthest we have been is tesco, 1/2 mile! haven't even slept in it yet  Now for the good bit, have just rented out the house for 12 months (couldn,t afford to do this otherwise) and have booked a one way ticket for the channel tunnel (friday 30th jan). Haven,t a clue what we will do when we get to france, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. We intend to travel on to spain and possibly portugal. We are going to try and avoid campsites if possible, simple really, can't afford them. We would be grateful for any advice, just wish we had done this years ago, thanks and very best regards, Paul & Helen.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the wildside. 

Best of luck on your adventure, sure you will enjoy and learn lots.

Log in as you travel as there are lots of people on here with loads of experience both here and in Europe.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome fatspooger, and have a great trip. Any questions, just ask someone always as the answer on here. Good Luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi and welcome have a great time on your adventure keep us posted .


----------



## reggaj (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and have a great adventure


----------



## cipro (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome, are you going to have internet access and then you can ask as you travel and also tell us where you are.
There will be members in Europe mostly summer and you would possibly bump into them good luck with your venture.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome 'fatspooger'
You'll enjoy this 'madhouse' of 'wilders' but full of info.
Have fun in 'la belle France' 
Don't hesitate to ask sometimes you'll get a decent answer.


----------



## fatspooger (Jan 24, 2009)

*europe trip*



cipro said:


> Hi and welcome, are you going to have internet access and then you can ask as you travel and also tell us where you are.
> There will be members in Europe mostly summer and you would possibly bump into them good luck with your venture.



Thanks to everyone who has welcomed us 1) that seems like a really good idea ***** (following rivers) 2) I don't think we will be able to run to internet access Cipro, but we are looking at this Hotmail thing, apparently it's free, at least we could keep in touch that way.3) We have just invested in a new sim card for our mobile phone, it is from goglobalsim.com and it seems that it is a whole lot cheaper than using our normal mobile networks to phone our sons who can be anywhere in the world (one is serving with the Royal Navy, one works for an american company as a hydrographic surveyor) it normally costs both parties a fortune regardless of who phones who. I don't know how it works but I feel it must be worth a try. Has anyone tried it already? 4) is it me or do all the ladders (the one for the over cab bed) hurt your feet, the wife isn't keen on me wearing my boots in bed, can't understand it really, seems reasonable enough to me  I eagerly await your comments


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi

Have a great trip.  I'd love to just take off one day but due to home commitments I'm limited to just a few days plus a 10 day jaunt up to the Scottish Highlands in a few months.

Enjoy your adventure!


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Paul & Helen, welcome to the wildside of life, hope you have a great trip, wish I was booked on a one way ticket out of the UK, keep posting your travels.

Regards Tom


----------



## Belgian (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Fatspooger,
_1) that seems like a really good idea ***** (following rivers)_
That is really a golden tip from *****. The best thing you can do in France:
don't use the 'péages' take the 'slow' roads and follow the rivers. You'll discover marvels. For 'aires' have a look on:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm (they even made an attempt in English) and for wilding spots:
http://a.ccl.free.fr/annuaire/accueil.htm
(in French) but look at their yellow tagged BTS-spots.
and of course copy the adds of this site under 'France' not yet the whole of France but we are working on it 
4)And about the cab bed ladder: 'these boots are made for walking' 
Have a good time on this side of the ditch


----------



## lenny (Jan 24, 2009)

fatspooger said:


> Thanks to everyone who has welcomed us  4) is it me or do all the ladders (the one for the over cab bed) hurt your feet, the wife isn't keen on me wearing my boots in bed, can't understand it really, seems reasonable enough to me  I eagerly await your comments



Hi and welcome Fatspooger, Yes I,ve got the same problem with my overbed ladders and have been contemplating replacing the treads with wider steps, my plans are on the drawing board for now but by the time you return from your european adventure I should have a prototype on display (fully patented of course)

Enjoy your trip and dont forget the camera


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 24, 2009)

fatspooger said:


> 4) is it me or do all the ladders (the one for the over cab bed) hurt your feet, the wife isn't keen on me wearing my boots in bed, can't understand it really, seems reasonable enough to me  I eagerly await your comments



If your rungs are round you could try pipe insulation, not pretty but could save your feet (or marrage)


----------



## colpot (Jan 25, 2009)

Fatspooger
We have just part exed our Hymer for a Sundance 530 LP 2 Berth which we hope to pick up mid february. What model is yours?

The Guy we bought the Hymer off had made some "treads" for the ladder which fit over the rungs and make them wider. I had to make an extra one as he only made two. Even with my limited ability in DIY it was easy 

We spent a couple of weeks in South West France and the Loire Valley in September and stayed on France Passion sites, a couple of municipal campsites and a layby (our first Wildcamping experience) We also took the All the Aires book on France.
I would recommend joining France Passion (http://www.france-passion.co.uk (cost was £21 in 2008)). It runs from Easter to Easter and you get approx 1400 sites which allow you to stay for one night FOC, all they ask is that you consider buying their produce. 
We stayed at some really nice places and apart from one night, we were the only van on site. We bought some really nice wines, calvados, nice wines, honey,nice wines, vegetables and some nice wines.
Its a good job we were staying on site when wine tasting, as one guy in particular spoke no English but his idea of us tasting a Muscadet was to share a whole bottle with him

We are going back this year to Burgundy in May and St Tropez in September.

Hope you enjoy this site as much as we do.

Mr and Mrs Colpot

(PS Spain are doing a similar thing to France Passion but doesnt have many sites yet)


----------



## Belgian (Jan 25, 2009)

Certainly  'France passion' is to be recommended.
It's a delight, the best from France you can get 
(... especiallly: 'when wine is in the man and wisdom in the can, you have a place to park your van ' ...)
Allez-y, mes amis


----------



## fatspooger (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,
thanks for the reply, our m/h is a 600s. Sounds like you had a lovely time in France, can't wait now. France passion sounds good too.
Best regards, Paul & Helen.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 27, 2009)

For France Passion have a look at:
http://france-passion.com/
(even in English !)


----------

